# Fancy Mice by C. J. Davies



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.archive.org/stream/cu3192400 ... 5/mode/2up

I thought this was quite interesting to read, although the genetics of some varieties is a bit outdated/mis-informed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have that book,I enjoy the old stuff and a lot of the info still applies.I've just had the pleasure of discovering an old book I never new existed,can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What is that book called SarahC


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link HemlockStud! Despite being very old and outdated, that book actually had some information in it that is extremely useful and pertinent to me.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Both Sarah C and myself have a fair collection of old mouse books and memorabillia. They are all interesting to read whether still relevant or not. We both have copies of Walter Maxey's book for instance. You haven't beaten me to one have you Sarah?? :evil:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I love reading factual books are there any good websites that sell books on the fancy


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Both Sarah C and myself have a fair collection of old mouse books and memorabillia. They are all interesting to read whether still relevant or not. We both have copies of Walter Maxey's book for instance. You haven't beaten me to one have you Sarah?? :evil:


yes I have and the pleasure was all mine,I couldn't press the buy it now quick enough.It's called 'the text book of mouse breeders' from 1952.I've never heard of it and there was no picture so it shall be a surprise,unless you have it.Amazon is the best generally for old books I think ,the odd one appears on ebay and there are book stalls at some of the bigger shows.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Thanks for posting that link HemlockStud! Despite being very old and outdated, that book actually had some information in it that is extremely useful and pertinent to me.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Im glad I helped by posting it then!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Any news on that book Sarah?.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's not here yet,anxiety has set in.I did get a 1975 year book for 65p which has arrived.Someone 2 streets away used to be in the NMC.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It has arrived,a small brown soft back by R.Pitt Francis of the mouse farm Ferndale,club member.If you are at a loose end I can now tell you how to make a mouse wheel.I'm pleased with the book although I'm sure Phil that you know,the thrill is in the discovery.There are some b&w pictures of a rubbish black,some dutch and interestingly some baby astrex that are very short on curls.Megzillas look miles better.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Megs Astrex blew me away I must admit. Chunky and curly instead of runty and and wispy. I saw the 75/76 yearbook but didn't want it enough to bid for it. I have a load of yearbooks and mags from the 80's you could borrow sometime if you like. I also have some copies of the "alternative" mouse magazine that Roger Hutchings published for a while in the 80's. I can't think off the top of my head what it was called, may have been "the mouse fancy" or something like that. I would have to dig them out. It was very controversial at the time as it was free and was in competition with the "official" mag. He eventually stopped publishing it under huge pressure from the NMC. What a farce. They should make a movie called "carry on mousing" about it all really.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have quite a few of those as well,will have to cross check to see if you have any I am missing,thanks for the offer.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a fancy mice magazine available by subscription, I have never seen one advertised only fur and feather I think they mention mice occasionaly?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,the NMC news ,contact Anne Tompkins [email protected]'s £20 per year and you get one a month.

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=5705&hilit=+nmc+news


----------

